# going DOWN



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just wondering if my dog is a goofus?I have 9 stairs in my split level house. He is great at absolutely following me step for step when we go up.When we go DOWN he kinda throws himself off top step and hits maybe twice on the way down with one front/rear paw or another.IT is kinda down the stairs is equal to galumph hit galumph hit and hit the bottom.Does anyones dog actually walk DOWN stairs as well as walking UP?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky can go down as nicely as he can go up, but does he? LOL Very rarely. We live in a split foyer home also and I have watch him hit one stair out of 7 to go down them

Not sure how he does it, he is definitely more cordinated then I am. However if he is walking down behind me he is a gentleman.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Funny that you posted about stairs.

I was just outside watching Yukon going up and down our back porch steps. LOL He does the same thing going down, he sort of slides down half way then does a little jump and lands with his back paws on the last step. Goofy dog!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Emma does fine with our front porch steps, there are 5 of them, she can go up and down them fine, but would rather take a giant leap and land at the bottom on her feet rather then walk down them...I guess she's in a hurry...lol. Although I wish she wouldn't jump, I'm afraid it'll hurt her eventually.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Happy B-Day Wolfie!!!









Max goes down very nicely. Going up is horrible ... he basically trips & falls two to three times before reaching the top.

(when I first read the title to this post I thought of _Love in an elevator _from Aerosmith)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady leaps off my back stairs instead of going down them.
My stairs in the house I let him go down because he'll knock me on my butt


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

KC and Mace go up and down just fine.... But Rex, OMG! If it is more that 2 steps he freaks and won't go down. He is getting heavy to be carrying him all the time.


----------

